# Thanksgiving Rout: Like a Tesla



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

This is the kind of quote that is priceless when it comes to Tesla's brand awareness:

https://www.theadvocate.com/new_orl...cle_1968381c-eee7-11e8-9a23-0b67209dc762.html

And it was said in the context of an unstoppable New Orleans Saints offense in front of their home crowd. Now, even Atlanta fans are going to want their own "Tesla".


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

it's pretty awesome that Tesla is getting to that point in pop-culture references!
imagine the look of confusion if that had been said 5 years ago.


----------

